# key to steel 2008



## عدنان ناجي شكير (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ابحث عن المصدر key to steel ارجو من يدلني عليه مساعدتي ودمتم لنا
:16:


----------



## emaf (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

يوجد عندى عدة نسخ 2004 2005 ولا اعرف كيف ارفعها على الموقع
ولكنها موجودة على مواقع الشير share بكثرة.


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري البحث عنه


----------



## عبدالرحمن العنزي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعضاء أنا أحتاج الى بحث مفصل عن المعالجة الحرارية للمعادن إذا ممكن وكل عام وأنتم بخير
وموقع ل key To Steel يمكن تحميله ؟.


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري البحث


----------



## ابوعبدالر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ عبدالرحمن ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن المعالجات الحرارية،، هذا العلم كبير وكبير جداَ


----------



## ابوعبدالر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ عدنان: تحية طيبة 
سؤال فني : 
What is the influance,if any, of austenite grain structure on martensite transformation??


----------



## بهاءالدين (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الاجوة الكرام انا مشروع تخرجى فى المعالجة الحرارية لالواح الصاج ارجو من من يستيع المساعدة ان يساعدنى 
فانا الان فى مرحلة تجميع المعلومات 
ان احاول تحسين رتبة الصاج وتحسين قدرته على التشكل


----------



## alasd (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موجود يا إخوان على الرابط2004 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88014.html


----------



## tatamego (3 فبراير 2009)

big benefit:76:


----------



## tatamego (3 فبراير 2009)

:76::76::76::76::76::76::76::76:


----------



## أشرف حسن (14 مارس 2009)

أرجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على key to steel 2008


----------



## سموحة سلامة (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو الحصول على هذا البرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سموحة سلامة (21 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مش عارف احمل البرنامج ازاى


----------



## سموحة سلامة (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## vandam_21 (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي اللي وضعت الرابط


----------



## عبدالكريم الوائلي (4 أغسطس 2010)

emaf قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يوجد عندى عدة نسخ 2004 2005 ولا اعرف كيف ارفعها على الموقع
> ولكنها موجودة على مواقع الشير share بكثرة.


 
السلام عليكم ...عزيزي يمكن رفعها عن طريق update الموجودة في واجهة الموقع .
هناك نسخة 2004 على الشير ولكن لم أستطيع انزالها ,لعدم استجابة الشير ...مع كل تقديري.

الاستشاري المهندس عبدالكريم


----------



## عبدالكريم الوائلي (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هناك نسخة 2004 على الشير ولكن لم أستطيع انزالها ,لعدم استجابة الشير ...مع كل تقديري.

الاستشاري المهندس عبدالكريم


----------

